# Dtx1800



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We certify all our installations with one, can do copper and fibre with right heads and modules.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Just rented one. Sweet bit of kit! Easy to use on a basic level. Will be getting a couple of us certified soon. Boss is buying. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

When the batteries get low they get a bit finicky getting passes so you need them freshly charged.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> When the batteries get low they get a bit finicky getting passes so you need them freshly charged.


 
Are they really that touchy if you have a cell or 2-way radio going?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Are they really that touchy if you have a cell or 2-way radio going?


Never noticed anything as they have a 3mm or 1.5mm 2 way radio jack in them anyway.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> Never noticed anything as they have a 3mm or 1.5mm 2 way radio jack in them anyway.


Yes, the jack is functional while both units are connected to the same line no? I only ask because the manual said not to use with radios or cells. Maybe just CYA?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Yes, the jack is functional while both units are connected to the same line no? I only ask because the manual said not to use with radios or cells. Maybe just CYA?


Oh Im not sure Ive never used it. Never had any issues using with 2 way radios though and I never read the manual. Cellphones never any issues either.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use them. company owns well over 10 of them. 

Own every single module, and send them out for the fluke calibration. 

things to know. 

The ends can get damaged on the 5/6 heads when employees just toss them around. they are not cheap to fix. 

Make sure you buy the fluke fiber leads. ask any other fiber company, and they will even reccomend it for their testers. they are the best fiber leads. 

Be sure to keep up on the updates, and buy the fluke service plan. it will save you when you need it. 

Let me know if you have any questions. Been using these things for awhile


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

The service plan is worth it? Even if the company owns only one unit? I ask because I am wary of the upsell "extended warranty" crap everyone else offers on consumer electronics and the likes.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

stuiec said:


> The service plan is worth it? Even if the company owns only one unit? I ask because I am wary of the upsell "extended warranty" crap everyone else offers on consumer electronics and the likes.


the price to repair them is absurd!

plus the calibration is a must


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They also generate a delightfull tune when theyre toning.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We're ordering it next week with a 3yr gold service plan and OTDR module. Not a cheap unit, gonna be close to $17k.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> We're ordering it next week with a 3yr gold service plan and OTDR module. Not a cheap unit, gonna be close to $17k.


 
Are you getting the "free" tablet and that other stuff on the promo? :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

stuiec said:


> Are you getting the "free" tablet and that other stuff on the promo? :thumbsup:


I am now


----------

